# قصة البرميل !!



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (8 يناير 2011)

وحدة برميل النفط هي (bbl) أي (barrel)
 ولكن لماذا يوجد فيها حرفان (bb) 
اذا كان يوجد في الكلمة الأصلية حرف واحد فقط ؟؟؟؟!!!!

الجواب : 

في بدايات 1860 وربما قبل ذلك حينما بدأت الشركات الأمريكية في تأسيس صناعة استخراج النفط كصناعة قائمة بحد ذاتها , كان النفط ينقل في براميل و أوعية مختلفة الأحجام والأشكال, ثم اسس خمس من رجال الأعمال احدى شركات البترول في ولاية اوهايو و هي شركة Standard Oil Co و بدأت بالتوسع بسرعة حتى أصبحت الشركة الأولى في ذلك السوق بلا منازع, و في بداية 1870 اعتمد البرميل النفطي ذو سعة 42 جالونا في عمليات الشحن, وكان البرميل الواحد في الصناعات الأخرى المختلفة ذو سعة 40 جالونا فقط. وسبب زيادة 2 جالون لبرميل النفط هو لما يصاحب عملية الشحن من تبخير أو تسرب اذ كانت هذه البراميل مصنوعة من الخشب. قامت شركة Standard Oil بتصنيع هذه البراميل ذات سعة 42 جالونا وكان لون البرميل أزرق !!(Blue Barrel) فكان هذا تأكيدا للمشتري [ان البرميل الأزرق هو ذو سعة 42 جالون بالفعل , ثم أصبح تقليدا الى يومنا هذا


:76:



منقول للفائدة


----------



## تولين (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك على الموضوع


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (10 يناير 2011)

باركك الله على هذه الزيارة والطلة الرائعة


----------



## وسام النعيمي (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## لطيفة الحاج (15 يناير 2011)

*معلومة مفيدة .......
مشكور *


----------



## مازن2008 (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله بك على الموضوع


----------

